# Water storage in attic?



## BigWavePrep (Apr 13, 2013)

I've only been prepping about 6 months now and have my modest (about 8 cases) supply of water in my attic. My question is does anybody have any experience with storing water in the attic? It gets hotter than heck up there in the summer, could the extended period of heat have an effect on the quality?...anybody have any imput? Thanks!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

In Houston, a lot of homes have the water heater in the attic. Having had not one, but two burst on me up there, I can tell you that 50 gallons of water OVER your head is the last thing you want.

A. Water always runs down so what ever is under it is at risk.
B. Water weighs 8.65 pounds per gallon. You can overload your structure easily with that if it isn't reinforced right.
C. If you are in the south, your attic can be 150 degrees (at the heat of the day) for much of the year.
*D. I'd look for ANY WHERE ELSE but the attic for water.*


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Every now and then I buy gallon jugs at the store (of water) and once I use them I fill them from the tap. They make a nice reserve for 6 months and then a fun hollow point target. 
They are prone to leak if you leave them there too long. I can't imagine storing them in my atic. I store TP there. Makes for good insulation and I can buy as much as I like and
never run out of space.


----------



## neo4516 (Oct 24, 2012)

I have one of these in my attic

Manufacturer of Polyethylene,Plastic Products. Larnaca-Cyprus


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Water storage in an attic is a bad idea. The risk of leaks alone make it too risky. The extreme temperatures and temperature swings will adversely effect the taste of bottled water, and heat can cause certain chemicals in some plastics to leach into the water.

Water is also heavy and not all attics are designed for heavy loads to be placed on joists and rafters.

Water should always be stored in a cool and dark place, and in plastics designed for water storage only.


----------



## neo4516 (Oct 24, 2012)

here in Cyprus all the houses are constructed ofd reinforced concrete.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I could see putting a water storage tank in an atic for both gravity feed and fire fighting - but not bottled water.


----------

